# Moving from UK and will be having a baby not long after arriving



## hybridE4t (May 8, 2014)

Hi all, new here so bear with me.

I'm moving to Hong Kong from the UK with my wife and son. My wife is a PRC passport holder but has permanent residency in the UK. Our 19 month year old has a British passport (as do I).

I've accepted a job offer in HK and my work visa application is underway and should be complete early June. My family will have dependant visas so we should all be eligible for Hong Kong IDs. We have our second baby due August 22nd so accepting the job means no longer having the baby in London. Given the timings are going to be quite tight I'd like to be as prepared as possible before our arrival.

As I understand it, making an appointment for obtaining a HKID is done 24 days in advance. Can I do that from the UK before our visas come through? Ideally we can then get our HKIDs sorted ASAP upon arrival. I think we get a paper copy that very same day and the official card arrives 10 days later. Am I right?

The family healthcare I'm being provided with doesn't cover maternity so we'll be using the public system, hopefully Queen Mary Hospital from what I've read. As I understand it we can only register our intent to have the baby there once we have our HKIDs to avoid paying private costs. Is the process to register with a local doctor and then get referred? Can I also get this step done before we leave the UK?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ask your employing company in HK to pre-arrange an appointment ASAP after your arrival for your HK ID cards, tell them you will need to register your wife at a public hospital to give birth to your second child. Check with airlines before flying out, that your wife will be allowed to travel, with an un complicated pregnancy, I think the limit is 36 weeks pregnant, and with multiple (twins etc) it is 32 weeks. Your airline may ask for a letter from your wife's GP or obstetrician to ensure she is safe to fly late in pregnancy, especially on a long haul flight.
Usually hospital beds, especially in the public system are booked early in pregnancy, so your choice of public hospital may be limited, but I believe the child birth facilities are very good.
There are no public midwives to visit your wife after childbirth, in your home like in the Uk,a GP may have to do post natal checks, as most expats have their babies in private hospitals, and employ private midwives for after care.
Good luck with your new job, and new baby wen it arrives.
I have added info which may help.
Hong Kong - Birth | ExpatFocus.com


----------

